# Palhares sig request.



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I figured it is time for a new banner in my signature, and I'd like a cool Palhares one. :thumb02:


Pics:








- Left








or 







- Middle








- Right


Title: Rousimar Palhares


Sub-Text: "Toquinho"


Colors: no difference, something that looks cool and fits with the pictures.


Size: whatever is allowed 

Avatar?: NO

------------

Big thanks in advance, and all efforts will be repped, of course!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

bump.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will do my best to try and get something done for you tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry for not following your request exactly. I just wasn't feeling once I got it laid out.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*steals sig*


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

wow, that's even better than I had envisioned! thanks man! ^^

want any credits for it?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

nah man just happy to help.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sorry for not following your request exactly. I just wasn't feeling once I got it laid out.


This looks amazing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

where is your sig Rauno?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I made a request for it in the graphics showroom. I hope somebody has the time and desire to make me one.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice work Toxic.


----------

